# Apple's WWDC



## borg (Aug 7, 2006)

As I type (its now 7:30 PM IST, 7th August), Apple's Worldwide developer conference is just hours away. Steve Jobs will be delivering a keynote in San Fransisco's Moscone centre (as always). Apple is expected to announce & preview the next version of Mac OS X, ie 10.5 codenamed Leopard.

More on this as news comes in. Sadly there is no live webcast of the keynote. Only text streams.

Anyone wanting live coverage (text) can goto

*www.macrumorslive.com/web/

live coverage with photos on

*www.engadget.com/2006/08/07/live-from-wwdc-2006-steve-jobs-keynote/

There are many more websites offering the same.


----------



## mail2and (Aug 8, 2006)

I loved Time Machine.

Ofcourse, they haven't revealed all features yet. Just 10 of them. That is to stop the Redmond photocopiers running too quickly 

Btw, that Vista and Tiger comparison was awesome.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

I actually liked last years keynote, tiger was a worthwhile upgrade from MacOS X 10.1, due to core video & core audio, seriously they were way too behind in terms of GPU based UI & video acceleration, something the Redmond product already gave in term of Directshow, & directX

But this year, it's hilarious, time machine is "new" ROFL , then I think System Restore from Windows ME time, & Shadow copy of Windows server 2003 which was released 8 & 3 years ago, are already behind, I mean, common apple, even if u copy, don't say u don't. But, some Mac Fanatics will never understand, that it's apple who copied, instead they will say, MS copies

Core Animation is good, Windows has DCOM based animations in Windows XP, but it's not completely GPU driven, so core animation wins cos they are first to do this instead of vista which already is working using Vector based layers from day 1. Apple just bought it first to the market, just like when they copied spotlight & bought it first to the market, charging $130 for it, which was shown in Vista build 3xxx about 3 years ago

Oh! again wait, Avlon, it's been there in Vista from what, 4 years i guess, actully day 1, ever heard of WPF

Oh! wait, spotlight now support searching on networks too, great, i saw this feature first time on Windows & linux, network search has been there from Windows NT era

Finally, Mail 3 has notes, to do & standerd HTML mail/templates, gr8, we Windows users are so missing these features with Outlook XP/2003/2007  

ichat, ok, no discussion on this, I never used this & no idea how it works, but surely I like Yahoo messenger 3 for Mac's design (sue yahoo for this)

Spaces is good, as Windows doesn't have Vitual desktops by default, cos we can group similar tasks in the taskbar, something Docks can't do. Now call it copying or borrowing, but i have seen this feature in Linux from a long time already

some mac fanboys said, they have not even shown all the features, mark my words, their won't be anymore, maybe 2 or 3 again copied from MS, & charged $130 again. Seriously, is that how they justify the upgrade cost, this is more like a service pack

oh! Wait, there were 200 new features in Tiger, each dashboard widget was a new feature  

Good thing they moved to Xeons, this was a much asked upgrade, in the professional market, now at least we can have similar config based comparisons of these apps, Cinebench anyone...! But still, they are sailing it as a Workstation, with a 7300GT, what a combination, a gaming grade graphics card for a workstation is joke anyway, that too, a lower end gaming grade card, at least Quadro FX 4000 or FireGL would have been better. Their comparison with a dell precision is a joke again, why don't they add a real workstation grade graphics card, which cost a lot more then a $80 7300GT to the Mac & then compare the price, this is completely biased, Quadro FX 5500 itself costs more then $900, or maybe it was Quadro4 500 they compared to, which was relesed 6 years ago

"Looks like we may have a crash. People are mumbling. Relaunches, fails, switches machines." Why was this written there? how can a Mac crash, it's crash proof

by the way, someone said, Vista got Ra*e*, oh yeah sure, this is what they said last year, & the year before that, but, what do we have in here, Windows XP still the most used OS out there

I wanna ask, why Vista got ra*p*d? What are the features in Leopard, which we already didn’t, had in Windows from a looooooooooooooong time. Atleast Redmiond, isn't crapping about competitors to lure customars to them, cos they don't need to. First bring some valid point to argue, isnted of saying "Jalo boy jalo"

& Plz don't troll in this post saying, We windows users are losers, etc, without a *single valid point*


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2006)

apple has finally succumbed to user pressure and now is concentrating on intel based mac pro series which support the *widest used OS* .... dont have to b einstein to figure which 1 ....


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

ANyone has the link to the video? I missed it yesterday, damn phone went dead and just rewired.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2006)

oh yeah........Leopard....................it will rock


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

sure it will rock, for 19 million people out there, just 2% of all the computer users in the world, who don't play games, who always argue with no valid points, who think college is a scam, & saying "don't lie" is a cry-baby thing


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> sure it will rock, for 19 million people out there, just 2% of all the computer users in the world, who don't play games, who always argue with no valid points, who think college is a scam, & saying "don't lie" is a cry-baby thing


That looked like a personal offence to your eternal rival :]


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2006)

its a fact i agree ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

lol, yeah venom


----------



## borg (Aug 8, 2006)

The video can be watched at apple's website. www.apple.com follow the link

And yes, Apple does copy once in while. It alwasy has. many features like fast user switching appeared years earlier on rival OSs.

On Leopard, anyone can see that the so called 'spaces' is nothing more than a glorified version of the multiple desktops found in Linux for years.

Cannot comment on time machine. I don't think it can be compared to system restore though. The two are fundamentally very different I feel.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

borg

what does system restore do, it restores your system to a date on which u either previously made a backup point, or an automatic backup point was made itself, now tell if this isn't what Time Machine do

& by the way about the backup file, simply go to my computer->right click on any drive->tools tab->backup, isn't this a whole system backup feature available from Windows 2000 days

I want to quote something from anandtech.com, which clearly stated what apple always does 




> Yes I have and it's just a WOW gimick. Like most of apples software Time Machine, Widgets, Spaces, Front Row, etc. it just uses some fancy animation to catch people and make it look new when it really isn't anything new. It is just being presented differently. If I could I would turn off all these animations just so everthing would happen faster instead of waiting on some animation to complete. It looks cool the first few times, but then it just gets old. I like new toys not my old ones rewrapped for me.


by the way, it's not about copying, it about trolling, I really hated the way, Apple demonstrated those Anti-MS & Vista ads, & how the Mac users spread lies about Vista, XP SP2 & MS, I mean, common, can't u just read my signature  

Apple relies on MS, they are themselves saying, buy an Intel Mac, cos u can run windows on it 

a certain individual has said me, that "Apple just showed 10 features, out of many", ok I admit, but all the new features are not actually "new & innovated" by apple, as they say. Dashcode is a new feature rofl, Mail 3 which needed this notes, to do things from a long time, is now a feature , & guess what u need to pay $130 just have this note feature etc, enough said, better use thunderbird or something else on Mac

Seriously, Apple users should be given an award for arguing without a valid point, they always say Window sux, always pin-points its weakness, but when I point the weakness, they stay silent & say "We-don't talk about the dark side" :rofl

by the way, if mods don't mind, I want to post a link to another forum thread here, where I pinpointed weakness of Mac, but unlike me, Mac users didn't wanted to argue cos they had no valid point 

*forum.techspot.in/showthread.php?t=1919

They actually need to troll, & lie about Windows to convince people about their product, giving false info, like Macs don't crash etc does nothing, just use All WHQL driver drivers, & even Windows will *never* crash


----------



## borg (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I agree that Apple took it a little too far with their anti Vista rhetoric. It wasn't funny at all.


hmmm... regarding time machine, I think it is more similar to system wide backup rather than system restore. System restore is to restore your entire computer to a previous state just in case some problem occurs. Time machine is for recovering lost individual files & such.


----------



## mail2and (Aug 8, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> sure it will rock, for 19 million people out there, just 2% of all the computer users in the world, who don't play games, who always argue with no valid points, who think college is a scam, & saying "don't lie" is a cry-baby thing



I am sorry my dear friend, but that is a troll. Seriously, what I think of what a college is or what I speak of outside this forum is none of your business and more so, it has got no relevance to this thread. 

If you are not excited or you are not anticipating the release of some software, why do you take the pain of actually trying to talk things about it which highlight your current state of mind.



> & Plz don't troll in this post saying, We windows users are losers, etc, without a single valid point



Ahem...

Oh btw, I found a really great forum for you.. *www.whine.in

You comments will be heard and fully appreciated there


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2006)

he has arrived please lock this thread ...... mods ....... where r u ....


----------



## borg (Aug 8, 2006)

why should this thread be locked & who has arrived?


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

@mAV3 - Fight club, both have arrived!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

and, Mr. Egg is here, lol, sorry for this mockup

thread hijacked, now it's gonna be a war here

& andy, just as I said previously, don't call us losers without a valid point, I pointed out the flaws of Mac with solid points regarding its weakness. Can u deny the fact the spaces is simply Linux virtual desktop with a new fancy interface, unlike yours, who only knows one thing, Ranting. This is clearly visible from your posts

By the way, i never said it was u i m referring to, what makes u think that

u got a forum for me, whining, ok, but what about the fair discussion I have been calling u to from a long time here? either post with some valid points regarding the defense of MacOS X, or plz don't post here

damn, I m so itching to post the conf. log here


----------



## mail2and (Aug 8, 2006)

borg said:
			
		

> why should this thread be locked & who has arrived?



Nothing mate. They're just a bunch of kids. It's recommended to ignore them 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> and, Mr. Egg is here, lol, sorry for this mockup
> 
> thread hijacked, now it's gonna be a war here
> 
> ...



Why should I not post here? Do you own this forum? And if you post any ir-relevant stuff here, I will report you at the highest level. Be sure of that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

oh, sure do so, plz also mention the ir-relevent info that i post here 

i will do the same. & U can post whatever u like, i will simply report whats trolling & without any proper point

Brorg, Windows had "Windows backup" from a long time, which ok, was not able to restore an individual file, but 100 such other applications exist for Windows, in no way, it "new & first time" for Mac users. just check norton ghost, Acronis true image etc

PS: Still waiting for fair arguement


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2006)

well its gonna b a very long wait ... coz its not gonna happen .... all that he is gonna say 'immature comment 1....2 ....n' nothing else. what he does is 'quiet acceptance with forced denial' (happens in a debate when u are opposing with no valid points)


----------



## mail2and (Aug 8, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> oh, sure do so, plz also mention the ir-relevent info that i post here
> 
> i will do the same. & U can post whatever u like, i will simply report whats trolling & without any proper point
> 
> ...



*img411.imageshack.us/img411/5898/crybaby2zf7.gif



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> well its gonna b a very long wait ... coz its not gonna happen .... all that he is gonna say 'immature comment 1....2 ....n' nothing else. what he does is 'quiet acceptance with forced denial' (happens in a debate when u are opposing with no valid points)



#5


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

just as i said, no point to argue, just trolling

andy, did u ever had a point to say anything other then ranting lol, that kid so reminds me of u...crying cos there is no one out there, who has used a mac like u, who knows how good/bad they are

seriously man, 3 posts, & i m asking just one thing, fair comparision, this is how u mac users always act, trying to flaunt as elitist, cos u r minority

yaar, u really made my day, i used to think u are bad in computing & discussion, now i got proof 

to all others

even after 100 posts, he will still troll, still he will be unable to give a valid point of discussion, still he will act like "Mac rox, period", & when we ask why so, his answer will be "Mac Rox, period"


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/5898/crybaby2zf7.gif


 ... what happnd some1 took ur mac... oh he just realised that mac OS aint as good as windows ... happy realization .... dont cry bro v are here to help u ....


----------



## mail2and (Aug 9, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> yaar, u really made my day, i used to think u are bad in computing & discussion, now i got proof



Bingo! You actually needed proof? aww..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, now u don't even know what to say... 

yeah, i do needed proof that u r a Mac Fanatic, now atleast everyone can see it themselves how much u troll with no valid points

& by the way, don't worry, just buy another Apple or Egg, if your apple is stolen or doesn't work with most things out there. atleast its a "powerhouse in a tiffin box"


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

lol...............whats happenin in here


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

nothing rahul, just some trolling as always he does, with no valid points


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 9, 2006)

gx, andy - cut it out. If you must go the Win vs Mac way, please do so in Fight Club, and more importantly, keep the personal remarks out of this forum.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

point noted, but all i was asking for, that he stops trolling & provides some valid point to justify why Mac are better & why Mac users are better


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

ok..enough...........u heard the man........

and yeah.......4 all of u..........
Windows RULEZ
Macintosh ROCKS


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> Windows RULEZ
> Macintosh ROCKS


 ... ah a diplomat !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ... ah a diplomat !!!


 
lol, maybe

time to stop discussing here, as always i m left alone here, with no answer from the white side, & why it's better


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

whats a diplomat???


----------



## borg (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, the concept of backup has always existed for a long time. Its nothing new, neither for Windows nor for Mac OS X. There are third party utilities out there which accomplish more or less the same. Apple has integrated this feature in the OS itself in a way that is very very easy for novice users. I mean timemachine can be used by absolutely anybody.

Only thing I can't understand it is how Apple has implemented this. I mean, in the keynote, Apple said that 'everything' is backed up'. So how much HDD space does this thing take up?. Seems quite a lot of space will be used up. But can't say anything much at this point.


And regarding spaces. As discussed earlier, its nothing more than a glorified rip off of virtual desktops, which has been available in GNU/Linux for years. I think this point should be made very clear to Mac users as to whos doing the copying (Linux has copied from Mac & Windows like hell also). Though I have to admit that Apple has done a much better job of implementing this feature. The problem with Linux people is that they simply don't have any experience in building consumer grade OSs. They simply don't know/can't understand/don't want to know what consumers want from an OS. Though things are getting better, I feel Linux users are still stuck in their own little cocoon oblivious to whats outside.


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2006)

Gx, being the windows fanboy you are, tell me a thing. You say almost all mac stuff are present in windows or available as 3rd party, but, do you buy each thing ? Or do you just be like others, and warez it.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2006)

fatbeing said it and I am saying it again.
- No personal remarks
- No windows v/s mac v/s linux v/s whatever OS of your choice.
Just stick to the topic.
Anyone violating this next will face the consequences.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

Venom

I buy those application legally which I find worth buying. I got original Windows XP Pro OEM which I bought over 4 years ago. I just backup my activation file so no need to re-activate all the times

Most of the application I use for my work are either free, or uber costly, like 3ds Max, Photoshop etc, I can't pay Rs 1.86 lakh for 3Ds Max man, so I pirate it.

In case of apple, as andy said ones they bundle ilife & one of the Mac Ads try to convince us that Windows can do nothing that mac can do cos it doesn't have ilife, I mean, they even try to convince us that Windows comes with calculator only & there is no media player, movie maker, IM client in it by default. The thing is, they sale ilife & also bundle it for free with the Macs, saving themselves from Lawsuits, but if MS does it, they will be charged by a lawsuit, stating it's their monopoly act to kill the competition

Even providing WMP in Europe was stated as monopoly 

Linux users are programmers, they are not designers, they don't know how to make it user friendly, all the know is how to manage the dependency hell etc. They talk about dll hell on Windows, lol, they compare Ubuntu 6.06 with Windows 98SE

we need more professionally paid designers like everaldo

back to the topic

This years WWDC was less then expected, whole year i was thinking Apple would thrash Vista with cool new features etc, which will be worth upgrading to leopard, but after watching the Stevenote, i don't think even leopard is ready

They only showed 10 features saying "we don't want other to be copied" this line is something i really hated, & the cult like Mac users should understand it, Mac are good designed machines, I still like the old round base iMac, although costly, but their users are pathetic minded, they treat themselves as elite cos they don't use Windows which the majority of people use, they think they are better then the rest, despite the fact that they also face problem, which as usual they never admit.

The only way i interpret the line above is "It's not stable enough yet"


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2006)

...with zovnyache's like these roaming around, shouting out that Grapes are indeed sour (when in fact, grapes are lovely. In fact, grapes are my favourite fruit!) what discussion can one have? 

How many times have I had to reinstall Windows on my PC? August 05, November 05, March 06, A week ago. How many times does one have to reinstall a Mac OS? .... And I use Firefox, Ad-aware, Trend Micro firewall/Antivirus...This is enough of a reason for me to leave the Windows platform...

Have you seen my display? 178 degrees horizontal. I know one can get a separate display in the market, but where in India at least, is the entire computer fitted behind the display?

The other day my DVD writer started giving errors. Just called up my Apple dealer, within two days his guy came and replaced the writer. Now tell me where I would have been with my regular PC walla? I can almost hear him say...just give me two days...and then another...and another.

Screw iLife. Ever tried Quicksilver, Awaken, Outliner...Apps which 'really' make a difference. And they come each with their own style of elegance and beauty. One feels like working.

I think my internet hours are running out and BSNL will get new recharges only in a week.....Ciao.

[Nobody say that I'm sucking up my Parents money, cause it isn't. Its my own. I myself paid for the iMac as well as the Logitech Z5500]


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

goobimama

just as i said in one of my replies previously, if u know how to work & manage windows, u won't have any trouble, now if u yourself click on a mail in which there is a link to download free video of paris hilton & a virus downloads then it's your stupidity. If u don't know how to work & manage don't blame the OS , blame yourself

I last installed Windows in june 06, cos my old harddisk crashed, before that it was installed in November 2005, before that, June 2004. Even i can say that, i don't need to install my OS, cos i know how to work on it

Read above, i clearly said, Mac are good * machines* although expensive, i also like the design, not the new iMac, but the old round base imac. it's just they charge more then similarly configured PC

we are not talking about Service here, even i get my DVD writer replaced in 2 hr, all u need to know is how to have jugard

oh & for your info, i have used Macs, just not Tiger


----------



## borg (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't even remember when I last installed Windows XP. Its been a really long time.



> Linux users are programmers, they are not designers, they don't know how to make it user friendly, all the know is how to manage the dependency hell etc. They talk about dll hell on Windows, lol, they compare Ubuntu 6.06 with Windows 98SE



 That was funny. But those people DON'T know how to manage dependency hell, do they?. I mean that problem still exists.


----------



## speedrider_100 (Aug 9, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> and, Mr. Egg is here, lol, sorry for this mockup
> 
> thread hijacked, now it's gonna be a war here
> 
> ...



You are right dude!!!! rep you


----------



## borg (Aug 10, 2006)

And regarding Steve's comments about some Leopard's feature's being 'Top Secret', I would imagine these 'features' to be substantial. I cannot imagine why Apple would deem them 'top secret' if they weren't.Anyways, we will have to wait till the next Mac event (MacWorld?) to find out.

And regarding Steve's Jobs comments about Microsoft being a copy cat, I don't see any kind of a response from redmond. But Paul Thurott ( the pro MS tech blogger) has published his thoughts here-

*www.winsupersite.com/showcase/macosx_leopard_preview.asp


----------

